# I just realized something about "My" 24 form (aka Beijing form)



## Xue Sheng (Oct 7, 2016)

Since I stopped doing the traditional Yang Long form...or any other traditional Yang form for that matter...I started working on the first taijiquan I ever learned, 24 form. Of course what I do now does not look the same as what I originally learned, and I only have over 20 years of traditional Yang to blame for that 

But today I was doing the form and I realized something, I have added 2 forms...so I am not doing 24 form, I am doing 26 form, I have added


Kao - Shoulder strike
White Snake Spits out Tongue

They just showed up and they seem to fit where they showed up so I think I will keep doing them

Kao showed up between Parting the Horse’s Mane and White Crane Spreading Its Wings

And White Snake Spits out Tongue showed up between high pat on Horse’s back and the Right Heel Kick


----------



## mograph (Oct 7, 2016)

So, like, are you the Grandmaster of this new 26 form?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 7, 2016)

mograph said:


> So, like, are you the Grandmaster of this new 26 form?



Grand imperial all-mighty omnipotent grandmaster


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 15, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Grand imperial all-mighty omnipotent grandmaster


BTW, out on the YT I saw a clip of one of the masters who compiled the 48 posture form. Earl Montaigue was there. One of his trips to the mainland. So they filmed it and Earl asked him a few questions. The old gentleman performed it with a real authority, as would be expected of one of the designers. Maybe that could be your next creative project. Add a few cool moves to the 48. If the Tai Chi spirit moves you, of course.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 15, 2016)

I smell a very lucrative future.  A phone call to the Soke Council and petition for membership seems in order.

 Because Nothing screams "I am an ignoramus" quite like slapping a Japanese term onto the founder of a Chinese-based art.


----------



## mograph (Dec 15, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Because Nothing screams "I am an ignoramus" quite like slapping a Japanese term onto the founder of a Chinese-based art.


Sorry, which was the Japanese term? Not kao?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 16, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> I smell a very lucrative future.  A phone call to the Soke Council and petition for membership seems in order.
> 
> Because Nothing screams "I am an ignoramus" quite like slapping a Japanese term onto the founder of a Chinese-based art.



Well then.... I now feel emboldend to go forth with my new style name.....Beijing-Èrshíliù-Itsu-Do-Quan


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 16, 2016)

TaiChiTJ said:


> BTW, out on the YT I saw a clip of one of the masters who compiled the 48 posture form. Earl Montaigue was there. One of his trips to the mainland. So they filmed it and Earl asked him a few questions. The old gentleman performed it with a real authority, as would be expected of one of the designers. Maybe that could be your next creative project. Add a few cool moves to the 48. If the Tai Chi spirit moves you, of course.



I thought about that....but sadly....Erle is no longer with us to ask me questions


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 16, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Grand imperial all-mighty omnipotent grandmaster


You're gonna need bigger business cards.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 16, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well then.... I now feel emboldend to go forth with my new style name.....Beijing-Èrshíliù-Itsu-Do-Quan


Fortunately, that will still fit on the larger business cards.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 16, 2016)

mograph said:


> Sorry, which was the Japanese term? Not kao?


Soke


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 16, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well then.... I now feel emboldend to go forth with my new style name.....Beijing-Èrshíliù-Itsu-Do-Quan


Where does it stand in relation to Xue-Fu?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 16, 2016)

Flying Crane said:


> Where does it stand in relation to Xue-Fu?



basically it pales by comparison...I mean it is basically taijiquan after all...although it is far superior to every other taiji style on the planet....but nothing can compare to the deadly undefeatable awesomeness that is Xue-fu.... Besides...not everyone is WORTHY to learn Xue fu...and the unworthy have money to spend to you know


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 16, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Fortunately, that will still fit on the larger business cards.



Grand imperial all-mighty omnipotent grandmaster
Beijing-Èrshíliù-Itsu-Do-Quan

Just kind rolls of the toungue


----------



## mograph (Dec 16, 2016)

Now you need to reduce it to a symbol, so you can be known as "the martial artist formerly known as Grand Imperial All-mighty Omnipotent Grandmaster Xue Sheng."


----------

